# Copy stand photography setup.



## wayneis (Sep 15, 2004)

A couple of weeks ago, someone asked me to put some photos of my set up for shooting pics of my pens.  Sorry it took so long but I have put three photos in my album.  I'm getting things down pretty good but just need to do something with the lampshade, it is to dense so I'm not getting enough light through.  The copy stand works great, I really like shooting directly down.  Oh, if you notice the cable haning on the top bar it is the remote control cable for my camera.  The Copy stand I got off of ebay, most stands were going for $150. to $350. and this one isn't quite as fancy but it was only fifty bucks.  The person who I bought it from makes them, they didn't want to spend the big bucks either.  If anyone is interested do a search on ebay for "copy stand" .  

Wayne


----------



## Daniel (Sep 16, 2004)

Wayne,
 I noticed your set up when I rifled through the photos yesterday.
Great example of a creative and doesn't break the bank set up.
I use a hanging file folder frame covered with a white cloth as a shade. 
cutting a hole in the top of the cloth would allow you to still shoot straight down. I also want to try converting a microphone boom stand into a copy stand. they can be gotten for $30 or less if it works. I'll let you all know how it progresses.


----------



## wayneis (Sep 16, 2004)

A boom stand should work fine, it has the strength.  The only thing tricky that I see is finding a way to attaching your camera.  If you want I can take some closeups, it may give you some ideas.  The copy stand that I have is a home made model but the person did do a couple of nice things.  I only paid fifty six dollars which included the shiping and handling so I feel I got a good deal.  I could have made one but I can make more money making other things.  Anyone with a little metal working knowledge and tools could make one pretty easy.

Wayne


----------

